# Diamondback.



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2019)

It was hostile for no reason. Ornery rascal.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 15, 2019)

Great pic, that's a purdy snake.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 15, 2019)

Not at all like a mellow Timber rattler.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Great pic, that's a purdy snake.


X2,,,,


----------



## blt152 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice pic Nic!! Nasty temper on that one but such a pretty snake!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 15, 2019)

you shouilda slapped the ornery out of him


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 15, 2019)

Good lookin snake ya got there...
I remember seeing a fellow wave one of those clown twisty balloons in front of one one time...snake looked like maybe 3-4'....he was waving it 3-4 feet in front of him...all I saw was the head rock when it came back...never really saw it move other than that... and the balloon popped.


----------



## Sixes (Jun 15, 2019)

I've never seen a diamondback, but I have always wanted to. I thought when we started hunted in Laurens county that I might run into one, but I've only saw cottonmouths, copperheads, timber/canebrakes and a couple of pygmys.

Up here, it's just the darker timbers and copperheads. A friend ran into a diamondback on Ossabaw Island one year on the bow hunt, but all I ever saw there was a couple of good snakes and lots of gators


----------



## jbogg (Jun 15, 2019)

That rascal wasn’t playing.  The few Timbers I have come across almost try to bury their head in their own coils to hide...And that’s fine with me.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 16, 2019)

Aren't they pretty? We are seeing less and less of them now....


----------



## antharper (Jun 16, 2019)

Great picture , one of God’s most beautiful creatures, I bet he was singing !


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 16, 2019)

Pretty snake.  And a good time to have a longer lens too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2019)

wvdawg said:


> Pretty snake.  And a good time to have a longer lens too!




I didn`t have my real camera with me, so I had to get about 5 feet from it. I`ve fooled with a lot of snakes, but I have never had one get this mad, this quick. For no reason. I seriously doubt it would have given a dry bite.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 16, 2019)

That one looks like it was standing up and singing!  That'll sure get your attention!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't think Diamonbacks give dry bites, everyone is loaded.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2019)

One more of it when it was in a mad dash for its den.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2019)

Great shots. It's crazy how well they can blend in to their surroundings.


----------



## Geno67 (Jun 17, 2019)

The only one I've ever seen I ran over by accident. It left the scene before I could collect it.

That one looks to be in a foul mood.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 18, 2019)

That snake would be a good candidate for the “snake boot test!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 18, 2019)

Nice pictures there.
I love taking pictures of wildlife but you won't find me lookin' for diamondbacks or grizzly bears. I remember hunting at Bullard Creek WMA at 12 yrs old. The firemen were there after the diamondbacks. I found sign left by one at a gopher tortoise hole.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 21, 2019)

Sounds like he had girlfriend Nick


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 21, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> I don't think Diamonbacks give dry bites, everyone is loaded.



True but a lot of snakes will not give you the juice when they bite. That’s what they mean by dry bite.

My wife got bit about 20 years ago by a timber rattler. She was rushed to the ER. After about a couple of hours, they realized it was a dry bite, gave her a tetanus shot, and sent her away. The reason they watched her so long is the bite was in a butt cheek. Bites in fatty tissue can take longer to show problems. Had it been in the leg/arm they would have known almost immediately.

As a joke, I tell her the swelling never went down. Funny thing, everyone else laughs at my little joke. She does not. Wonder why? Lol


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 21, 2019)

Ihunt said:


> True but a lot of snakes will not give you the juice when they bite. That’s what they mean by dry bite.
> 
> My wife got bit about 20 years ago by a timber rattler. She was rushed to the ER. After about a couple of hours, they realized it was a dry bite, gave her a tetanus shot, and sent her away. The reason they watched her so long is the bite was in a butt cheek. Bites in fatty tissue can take longer to show problems. Had it been in the leg/arm they would have known almost immediately.
> 
> As a joke, I tell her the swelling never went down. Funny thing, everyone else laughs at my little joke. She does not. Wonder why? Lol


Timber Rattlers are NOT Diamondbacks. A Timber Rattler won't seem to want to strike at anything, and they may not inject venom if they do bite. That is a "dry bite".

Diamondbacks don't play, every bite seems to envenomate.. As far as I know, Timber Rattlers are the only snake to give a dry bite. Anybody want to help there?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 21, 2019)

Any venomous snake might give a dry bite.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> Timber Rattlers are NOT Diamondbacks. A Timber Rattler won't seem to want to strike at anything, and they may not inject venom if they do bite. That is a "dry bite".
> 
> Diamondbacks don't play, every bite seems to envenomate.. As far as I know, Timber Rattlers are the only snake to give a dry bite. Anybody want to help there?




Friend of mine got a dry bite from a 3 foot diamondback. All of them can give a dry bite, but I`ve never heard of a coral snake giving a dry bite.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 21, 2019)

Did


Capt Quirk said:


> Timber Rattlers are NOT Diamondbacks. A Timber Rattler won't seem to want to strike at anything, and they may not inject venom if they do bite. That is a "dry bite".
> 
> Diamondbacks don't play, every bite seems to envenomate.. As far as I know, Timber Rattlers are the only snake to give a dry bite. Anybody want to help there?



Where did I say a Timber rattler was a Diamondback?

Didn’t I say the same thing about The Juice?

Any snake has the option to make it a dry bite.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 21, 2019)

Ihunt said:


> Did
> 
> 
> Where did I say a Timber rattler was a Diamondback?
> ...


Sorry, my mistake. I thought Timbers were unique, since I never heard of any other species not injecting venom.


----------



## Geno67 (Jun 24, 2019)

I've had several dry bites from the same small cottonmouth. I caught him thinking he was just an ornery water snake. I was very easy with him and he bit the snot out of me four or five times and all were dry. I bled very slightly from each fang mark. Two perfect fang marks on each bite.


----------

